# Tunnel Job



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Tunnel job from a couple weeks ago


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved this to its own thread.

Very cool job! :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a tunnel to bring pounds of weed and kilos of coke under the border lol. 

Just jokin. Looks like a lot of work. What's it all for ??


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Replacing a running trap on the w/m line. The c.i rotted out. We tunneled from the garage to the kitchen, about 15'. I don't mind the work it's nice to change it up once in a while.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

how do you back fill


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What kind of hangers are you using for it?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

How is it cost effective to tunnel in Austin. Seems to me like it would take many hours just to get a short distance in hard ground.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's amazing.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Brand new hard wood floors in the whole house, split ring hangers with rod and drop in anchors, backed up with nuts of course, and we go with half dirt packed down and the rest is filled w slurry pumped in. We pipe in PVC to fill w slurry, one for filling and another line acts as a vent


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Had to use the chipping hammer w clay spade to dig, hard clay the whole way.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I live clay don't you. Red hard clay. Texas. And it never gets soft even when it's warm. Them northerners whine about frozen ground. Atleast it softens up in the summer. Lol. I'm gonna get it now. !! Lol


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Brand new hard wood floors in the whole house, split ring hangers with rod and drop in anchors, backed up with nuts of course, and we go with half dirt packed down and the rest is filled w slurry pumped in. We pipe in PVC to fill w slurry, one for filling and another line acts as a vent


I would guess you don't have to work with soft sinking soil like we do, we use all stainless 1/4" drop in anchors with stainless rods and stainless hangers that sort of resemble clevis.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I would guess you don't have to work with soft sinking soil like we do, we use all stainless 1/4" drop in anchors with stainless rods and stainless hangers that sort of resemble clevis.


No, never used them looks good though. How do you backfill? To answer east Texas, I don't think its always cost effective, it's really up to the customer.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Hard red clay sucks, good thing I could get my backhoe down in there lol


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> No, never used them looks good though. How do you backfill? To answer east Texas, I don't think its always cost effective, it's really up to the customer.


Pump sand unless we get it hand dug, the hydro company we use has a minimum of 15ft.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm too old for this ... wait a minute! We have plumber bomber here to help!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I read my wife my mean post to bomber. Bad idea she got mad and said I was out of line and slammed the door. Women !!! I told here we tried to help him at first. And he chooses to come back. For more. My dumbas read it to her god I'm dense


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I am just not a fan of tunnel

Give that house about 10 years and they are they have a good chance of having movement and foundation issues because of tunnelling

Did you have a Structural Eng. sign off on the tunnel, or was peirs needed before back filling.....


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Yikes, what does something like that cost? Looks very, very expensive.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

The company I use to work for used a foundation company to tunnel. They claimed all responsibility for tunnel and backfill.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Hard red clay sucks, *good thing I could get my backhoe down in there* lol


 






What's his name?......Ben? Bend Dover?........:laughing:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

revenge said:


> how do you back fill


Flow able fill


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> How is it cost effective to tunnel in Austin. Seems to me like it would take many hours just to get a short distance in hard ground.


It's not that hard under the house. Most of the time there bagged so once you get under the first footing. It's just bagged dirt or lose dirt. I did tunnels all the time in San Antonio a lot of the new houses have tension cables I would like to see what happens when you chip thru one of those lol...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I used to do this kind of work for C & C plumbing . The longest tunnel while I worked there was about 125' under a 8 story commercial building in Richardson. Most of the time it was just residential. It was interesting work to say the least.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What's his name?......Ben? Bend Dover?........:laughing:


Actually his name is Manuel. Manuel labor...


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

justme said:


> I used to do this kind of work for C & C plumbing . The longest tunnel while I worked there was about 125' under a 8 story commercial building in Richardson. Most of the time it was just residential. It was interesting work to say the least.


I'd be a little nervous 100' in. Was there any kind of shoring or safety measures in there? To answer the question yes we had a structural engineer sign off on the job. All we had to do was send pics, the inspector didn't even get down in there.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

SHAUN C said:


> I'd be a little nervous 100' in. Was there any kind of shoring or safety measures in there? To answer the question yes we had a structural engineer sign off on the job. All we had to do was send pics, the inspector didn't even get down in there.


Lol shoring whats that lol , to answer your question no there wasn't any shoring . The tunnels were 4' x 4' and we did have fans , but no shoring. I wouldnt do that kind of work without shoring now , when I look back at things that company is lucky nobody ever got killed or seriously injured.


----------

